# 01377177095 0137 7177095 01377 177095 Betrug?



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2010)

Wer einen Anruf dieser Nummer erhalten hat, soll bitte dringend die Bundesnetzagentur informieren
bnetza(at)rufnummernmissbrauch

außerdem eine Strafanzeige stellen, zur Not per Mail *direkt bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft

die Mailadresse der Staatsanwaltschaft gibt es hier
*Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis
*
Ich ziehe meinen Aufruf zu Strafanzeigen zurück, denn nach Angaben von Leuten, die's wissen müssen, ist diese Art von Betrug aktuell nicht strafrechtlich verfolgbar. *

Ich werde daraus definitiv Schlüsse ziehen, die meinem Bankkonto nicht schaden werden. aka-aka goes Heppenheim?

Betroffene, die sich bereits hier gemeldet haben, erhielten ausreichende Hinweise, im Moment ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen. Wenn für die Nummer keine Beschwerden bei der Bundesnetzagentur vorliegen, hat es diese Betrugsversuche offensichtlich nicht gegeben.

Der Mieter der Nummer ist weiterhin unbekannt, da Vodafone, der Inhaber der Nummer (laut Bundesnetzagentur, Stand: aktuell) behauptet, nicht der Inhaber der Nummer zu sein (Stand: aktuell)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2010)

*AW: 01377177095 0137 7177095 01377 177095 Betrug?*

[ir]
(Für 750 britische Pfund könnte ich mir die "Xmas Limited" kaufen. Wäre eine klasse Briefkastenfirma für 'nen dicken Weihnachtsping 2010, nicht wahr?)

Xmas Limited präsentiert: Das Weihnachtswünsche-Spiel
_Wir machen Weihnachtswünsche wahr! Rufen Sie an unter 0137xxxyyyy und hinterlassen sie ihren Weihnachtswunsch. Am Ende der Aktion werden wir 10 Weihnachtswünsche erfüllen!
_
(Bei diesem Rückruf werden die Leute nur weiter geleitet, wenn sie die "1" drücken, was gleichzeitig eine Erklärung beinhaltet, dass sie, wenn es für die Gewinnzuteilung nötig ist, angerufen werden wollen)

Nach dem Anruf unter 0137 kommt dann der Rückruf: 
_Ja, sie haben den ersten Schritt gemacht! Sie sind unter den ausgewählten Personen, die bei unserem Weihnachtsspiel gewinnen können! Ja, sie haben richtig gehört. Aber sie müssen nun schnell ihren Gewinncode abfragen in unserem Callcenter, das muß sein!
Rufen Sie an unter 0 90 03 xxxxxxxx _

Dort wird dann gefragt:

In Abhängigkeit von ihrem Weihnachtswunsch erhalten sie nun ihren Gewinncode! Damit keine Fehler passieren, ist das Verfahren automatisiert. Haben Sie etwas Geduld, bis ihr Gewinn kommt - es lohnt sich in jedem Falle!

"Ist ihr Weihnachtswunsch ein Blumentopf? Falls ja, drücken sie die 1, falls nicht, die 2
Ist Ihr Weihnachtswunsch eine elektrische Zahnbürste? Falls ja, drücken sie die 1, falls nicht, die 2"

Nach 46 Minuten bricht die Leitung dann zusammen

Die Leute werden noch einmal angerufen "Da sind sie leider in die falsche Schleife gerutscht! Das tut uns leid! Als Gegenleistung schenken wir ihnen echtes Gold! Wenn Sie das Gold erhalten wollen, drücken sie 1 und 9"

"das Gold" ist dann eine Art "vorgelesenes Quiz" im Abo für 9,90 Euro/Woche

zum kündigen muß man eine 01805 anrufen, Da wird den Anrufern dann noch ein Telefonsexabo untergeschoben.

Und wenn jemand der Firma hinterherschnüffelt, dann wird er nur einen Stroh-GF finden, der für ein paar Pfund Aufträge angenommen hat. Sein Auftraggeber hat sich ihm gegenüber nie ausgewiesen und sich als "Helmut Kohl" vorgestellt.
[/ir]


----------

